# Doing other martial arts while learning Tai Chi Quan?



## FluidSound (Dec 9, 2012)

Alright, so as you guys probably know, I practice Yang style Tai Chi Quan. My teacher says I shouldn't mix other arts with Tai Chi Quan or I might create bad habits. I know this is true in some sense because you're suppose to become soft and be effortless in Tai Chi Quan. However, Tai Chi Quan takes a long time to get good at and while I know I should be patient, I also want to be able to fight before and while learning Tai Chi Quan. What are your thoughts and opinions?


----------



## seasoned (Dec 9, 2012)

If you study a hard style I feel that a soft style, in time, will enhance one's art. But if you study a soft art and supplement a hard one, it will be detrimental. 
Tai Chi Quan is used as a second art by some, to better understand their art and power generation.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 9, 2012)

FluidSound said:


> Alright, so as you guys probably know, I practice Yang style Tai Chi Quan. My teacher says I shouldn't mix other arts with Tai Chi Quan or I might create bad habits. I know this is true in some sense because you're suppose to become soft and be effortless in Tai Chi Quan. However, Tai Chi Quan takes a long time to get good at and while I know I should be patient, I also want to be able to fight before and while learning Tai Chi Quan. What are your thoughts and opinions?


If you like what you do and believe in it, then forget the other arts! It will mess up what you are doing.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 9, 2012)

In my high school Kung Fu class, my teacher won't teach Taiji until his students had at least 2 years of longfist basic training. My SC teacher (also the founder of the Chang style Taiji) also won't teach any students Taiji if he is not 30 or older. Taiji was my 1st style. I learned it when I was 7. When I was 9, oneday I got into a fight and I couldn't use my Taiji after 2 years of training. IMO, to start Taiji as your 1st style is not a good idea.


----------



## Ironcrane (Dec 9, 2012)

Tai-Chi has been successfully blended with other styles before. Look up Mizongyi as an example. But the thing about mixing styles is you can't always mix just anything together. Each style is based on it's own guiding method, and some methods will clash against others. Or perhaps it's possible to learn another style without mixing them together if they're different enough. I can say from my own experience of doing Kung Fu, and Judo at the same time, I never got the two mixed up. It's really hard to say which way to go because I don't think there really is a wrong answer.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 10, 2012)

Do taiji... don't do taiji. It's a personal thing. 

Thing is ALL CMA's in my experience end up at the same place, regardless of how they start down the road. There's nothing completely hard or completely soft in CMAs. 

I will say from personal experience, kinda parroting Wang Sifu, Taiji would be better as a secondary art once you have a base in something else. It's a great "finishing" skill set. But your mileage may vary. Personally I've found I'm a terrible taiji student so I stay with what I do & am much happier without it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 10, 2012)

It all depends on what you want out of Taijiquan

The proper usage of and effectiveness of Taijiquan is directly related to how you train and how much you train by yourself, with your Sifu and with others (push hands and tuishou) Taijiquan takes longer than most arts, even other internals to use correctly and effectively for Self-Defense. And other arts, depending on what arts those are, can adversely effect your Taiji training, particularly in the early stages if you are training them concurrently.I have alse seen many longtime hard stylist having a whole lot of issues with learning Taijiquan. They were just to stiff and had real issues with relaxation.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 10, 2012)

My personal opinion is irrelevant.  Your Sifu says don't study other arts while studying Tai Chi.  If you decide to study other arts, you should find another sifu.  You are studying with the man because you want him to guide you through training Tai Chi.  If you are going to dismiss his advice, then yu no longer believe his teaching is valid for you and it would be time to move on.


----------



## pete (Dec 10, 2012)

Taking precious time away from your Tai Chi will not only distract and confuse you with inconsistencies found in other arts, but LENGTHEN the journey for your Tai Chi to become "effective."  That being said, Bagua and Xingyi are 100% consistent in principles with Tai Chi, while being somewhat different strategically.  Proper cross training in these 'internal' martial arts will actually make your Tai Chi better, although I'd suggest proper cross training in these arts would begin after a solid foundation in your primary style.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Do you trust and respect your teacher? If so, follow his advice. Maybe try to convince him that you should practice others while you still focus on Tai Chi, but if he's adamant on not mixing other MA's with Tai Chi, and you trust him, there's probably a reason for it. If you don't trust and respect your teacher, then find a new one that you do trust.


----------



## FluidSound (Dec 10, 2012)

Geez, these answers are mixing me up. As far as, do I respect my teacher and trust him? Yes, I do. But I realize that even he can be wrong at times. So, I ask the advice of others from their personal experience. Tai Chi is his main study and I don't think he has studied anything but Tai Chi. However, I love Tai Chi and like it being my main martial art. Though, there are other ones I would like too study, but I still want to maintain Tai Chi as my primary martial art.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 10, 2012)

FluidSound said:


> but I still want to maintain Tai Chi as my primary martial art.


How important is "combat" to you from 1 to 10?

Where

1 - extream not important,
2 - ...
 ...
9 - ...
10 - extream important.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 11, 2012)

FluidSound said:


> Geez, these answers are mixing me up. As far as, do I respect my teacher and trust him? Yes, I do. But I realize that even he can be wrong at times. So, I ask the advice of others from their personal experience. Tai Chi is his main study and I don't think he has studied anything but Tai Chi. However, I love Tai Chi and like it being my main martial art. Though, there are other ones I would like too study, but I still want to maintain Tai Chi as my primary martial art.



Then you have a choice to make.  Either follow what your instructor says or find another instructor who will do it how you think it should be done.  Sometimes you can't have everything you want.  It isn't that your Sifu is wrong or right, but that he is your sifu and as such is your teacher in martial arts.  He makes the rules.  Don't want to follow those rules then it is time to find a new teacher.  I'm not trying to be malicious, it is just how it is.

Personally, I think if you are past a certain experience point, then experiencing different systems is enlightening and helpful.  As a student, you should follow your teacher's advice of when that point has been reached.


----------



## harlan (Dec 11, 2012)

One thing to consider: the '60's are long gone.

By that I mean that there actually exist people that have studied multiple arts and after decades of training have infused their main style with lessons learned from Tai Chi.  Completely up to you and what is available, but unless you're shooting to become a lineage holder, it doesn't make sense to limit the most healthy years of training to a singular art.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 11, 2012)

I find it odd that so many stand strongly on the premise of training with only 1 instructor or only 1 martial system. I understand the theory (opinion) however, when researching the older masters. Most trained with several instructors and most in different styles and systems; often during the same periods. It is from those who proceeded them, who trained at the end of and right after WWII that we learn of staying with only 1 system or instructor. I ask Why? Why did the masters of old (those now considered the fathers of modern martial arts) train with and in multiply arts and with multiply instructors and now we say don't?


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 11, 2012)

It isn't about training in only one system.  It is about having a strong enough base to have the understanding neccesary to get the most out of experiencing different systems.  If you don't even have strong basics down in one system, how can you possibly appreciate even the beginning level stuff another system has to offer?  Too many want everything right now, but end up getting very little because of thier wants.  Sometimes patience really is a virtue.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 11, 2012)

Danny T said:


> I find it odd that so many stand strongly on the premise of training with only 1 instructor or only 1 martial system. I understand the theory (opinion) however, when researching the older masters. Most trained with several instructors and most in different styles and systems; often during the same periods. It is from those who proceeded them, who trained at the end of and right after WWII that we learn of staying with only 1 system or instructor. I ask Why? Why did the masters of old (those now considered the fathers of modern martial arts) train with and in multiply arts and with multiply instructors and now we say don't?





WC_lun said:


> It isn't about training in only one system. It is about having a strong enough base to have the understanding neccesary to get the most out of experiencing different systems. If you don't even have strong basics down in one system, how can you possibly appreciate even the beginning level stuff another system has to offer? Too many want everything right now, but end up getting very little because of thier wants. Sometimes patience really is a virtue.



Even more so, it's about respecting and following the rules of the teacher.  As has been pointed out, he's the teacher, he makes the rules.  Don't agree with those rules?  That's OK, you can do it your way.  But Sifu doesn't need to let you keep coming to train with him.  

There are lots of opinions on this topic.  But in this case, Sifu has explained the rules and if you want to be his student, you follow his rules, even if you don't agree with them.  Nobody says you gotta be his student, if you don't like his rules.


----------



## FluidSound (Dec 11, 2012)

That's the thing, they're not rules. It's more suggestions. He thinks I should mix them because it will interfere and not help my Tai Chi training. He doesn't think that it will defeat my Tai Chi training, but slow it down substantially. He doesn't mind if I learn other martial arts, he just thinks I should stick to Tai Chi Quan solely  because hard martial arts will affect my softness. I mean, there are even times where he asks a student of his (Or someone that trains with us) to teach me how to punch, kick, etc... The fellow knows karate and believes that building a strong defense can create a strong defense. Anyhow, I'm fond of Jeet Kune Do's principles, but enjoy the styles of Gung Fu martial arts.


----------



## Instructor (Dec 12, 2012)

You should consider that your teacher knows best.  Chances are you aren't the first student to go down this road.


----------



## pete (Dec 12, 2012)

All this talk about the teacher's way or the highway... well, #10 on Wynton Marsalis' 12 rules for practice:
*Think for Yourself.  Respect your teacher, but think things through for yourself*

Here's a link to the 12 rules of practice:
http://www.facebook.com/notes/silk-...f-practice-by-wynton-marsalis/121385734546938

pete.


----------



## Steve (Dec 12, 2012)

My opinion is that you already know what you'd like to do and have made a decision on some level, likely at a subconscious level.  Now, you're gathering information that either supports or contradicts this decision.  The mixed opinions on this board are confusing because we've all been in your shoes and we've all made choices.  Here's the thing.  We're all (well, mostly) happy people.  Some of us cross train.  Some don't.  Some did and didn't like it.  Some did and loved it.  Some never did and some haven't yet but want to.  Point is, we're all still training and still learning and still enjoying what we're doing.  

My advice is to do what you want to do.  This is about personal fulfillment and enjoyment.  It may very well be that studying a different style will prolong your journey in Tai Chi.  So what?  Have fun.  Do what is going to make you happy.  If that means focusing on one style so that you can be an expert in the shortest amount of time, great!  If it means studying a wide range of styles, have a blast.  

Frankly, it sounds like you're looking for some variety and would like to mix things up a little bit.  It's your journey.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Shuto (Dec 12, 2012)

FWIW, the Sifu of my Kung Fu Sifu required his students to also do Tai Chi. He was born and trained in Hong Kong.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 12, 2012)

FluidSound said:


> That's the thing, they're not rules. It's more suggestions. He thinks I should mix them because it will interfere and not help my Tai Chi training. He doesn't think that it will defeat my Tai Chi training, but slow it down substantially.



personally, I agree with him.  In my experience, this was true.  I trained taiji in addition to white crane, for a bunch of years.  Taiji was always in the back seat, as far as my interests, but I tried to keep practicing it.  Finally I just concluded that taiji doesn't make a lot of sense to me, I don't get it, it's not a good match for me, so I stopped doing it.  That might not have been the case if I had made it my only focus, but that's how it turned out for me.  I think taiji is subtle and not easy to grasp and so requires focus.  I didn't give it that focus, and it wasn't any good to me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2012)

Shuto said:


> FWIW, the Sifu of my Kung Fu Sifu required his students to also do Tai Chi. He was born and trained in Hong Kong.



It may or may not depend on how he trained. My first sifu would tell you the same thing and he was born and trained in Shandong, but he was trained at a physical education university. My second sifu (Yang Taijiquan - Student of Tung Ying Chieh) was born on mainland and trained in Hong Kong and he does not care what you train but if you want him to take you seriously you will stop everything else and train only Taijiquan.

I also know a group of guys that train Wing Chun and thier sifu was born and trained in Hong Kong (student of Leung Sheung) you want to train with him and be taken seriously you stop everything else and train Wing Chun


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> personally, I agree with him.  In my experience, this was true.  I trained taiji in addition to white crane, for a bunch of years.  Taiji was always in the back seat, as far as my interests, but I tried to keep practicing it.  Finally I just concluded that taiji doesn't make a lot of sense to me, I don't get it, it's not a good match for me, so I stopped doing it.  That might not have been the case if I had made it my only focus, but that's how it turned out for me.



Agreed



Flying Crane said:


> I think taiji is subtle and not easy to grasp and* so requires focus.*  I didn't give it that focus, and it wasn't any good to me.



There are those that will not agree but IMO, yes, yes it does.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 13, 2012)

As always it depends.

Does your sifu teach Tai chi as a martial art and all it's facets, or does he only teach it from a health/longevity perspective?  If your goal is eventually learning to fight, then it answers the question right there.

If he does teach it from a martial perspective and it is what you want to do, I would listen to him.  Why?  Because Tai chi has a very unique delivery system and if you are just starting out than you have no base or foundation in anything to even add/adapt from.  For example, the principles of Shotokan are going to be VERY different and confuse your body on how to move and you will be doing neither well.  That is why most are against cross-training.  It can get in the way of learning the main style correctly and fully.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 13, 2012)

Understand that most of us think cross training is a fine idea, but only after a solid martial base has been established.  

This teacher or Tai chi may not be for you.  There is nothing wrong with that.  Find your calling.  If what you are doing is it, then wonderful.  If not, then you must change.   Making an informed decision is important  and it looks like you are trying to do that. Though it also sounds like you already have made up your mind about how you will proceed.  Good luck with whatever path you follow.


----------



## yak sao (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't know if this will help but here's my 2 cents.

I study Wing Tsun, which is geared very much towards fighting. 
Someone once asked Leung Ting ( the head of the Wing Tsun system) that if Wing Tsun had never been developed as a system, what other system would he train in?
Leung Ting said " that's easy, Tai Chi"

So Tai Chi will teach you to fight, provided as Punisher said, you are getting martial application.
Stick it out...it's not called Grand Ultimate Fist for nothing.


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 14, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> It all depends on what you want out of Taijiquan
> 
> The proper usage of and effectiveness of Taijiquan is directly related to how you train and how much you train by yourself, with your Sifu and with others (push hands and tuishou) Taijiquan takes longer than most arts, even other internals to use correctly and effectively for Self-Defense. And other arts, depending on what arts those are, can adversely effect your Taiji training, particularly in the early stages if you are training them concurrently.I have alse seen many longtime hard stylist having a whole lot of issues with learning Taijiquan. They were just to stiff and had real issues with relaxation.


-------------------------------------------------------------

Agreed. I have had the good fortune of getting private lessons from the great Chen Xiao Wang whenever he visited Arizona. I learned two chen wu shu demo forms frpm Jin heng li a wushu champion - just for fun but did not practice them regularly but kept doing the drills that CXW taught me.I enjoy them immensely. I am however a long standing wing chun stylist and sifu and  wing chun from Master Augustine Fong  remains my main art. I find no conflict in my interests. In my reflexive actions the wing chun will come out but I deeply appreciate the insights into natural motion that both arts provide. Lao Jia is too long for me- so I have been learning the shorter 19 posture form from a female  student of Chen Xiao Wang.She knows chen but was in yang for many years before begiining with CXW. The quality of the instruction and "emptying one's cup"IMO is the key to learning more than one style.


----------



## Eric_H (Dec 14, 2012)

FluidSound said:


> Alright, so as you guys probably know, I practice Yang style Tai Chi Quan. My teacher says I shouldn't mix other arts with Tai Chi Quan or I might create bad habits. I know this is true in some sense because you're suppose to become soft and be effortless in Tai Chi Quan. However, Tai Chi Quan takes a long time to get good at and while I know I should be patient, I also want to be able to fight before and while learning Tai Chi Quan. What are your thoughts and opinions?



Being as truthful about what TCMA offers as possible, if you want to learn to fight quickly and effectively, you should do westernized MA. 

Lots of stuff in CMA survives because of the cultural reverence of tradition and is more chaff than wheat when it comes to combat effectiveness. 

Better to be a good fighter whoi develops IMA body later than an IMA guy who never develops fighting.


----------



## FluidSound (Dec 14, 2012)

After reading all the answers, I'm a little more clear I suppose. I find my instructor to be more than an instructor though. He is almost like a father figure in a way and a friend. He does teach me (mostly me) about the martial aspects of Tai Chi Quan because he knows that it's what I want to learn and even does pushing hands with me often enough. I love Tai Chi Quan and want it to be my main martial art. Though, I think I have decided on this. I will continue to learn Yang Style but I think I'd enjoy Chen style more and will eventually move onto that. I've grown too attached to Taiji Quan to let go of it.

The reason I choose Chen style is because, Chen style's applications are more based on striking movements rather than pushing and pulling (yang style) and that is how I enjoy to apply things.

Anyhow, as far as cross training, I'll practice how to box a little through regular application when I get opportunities but will maintain my focus on Tai Chi Quan.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 14, 2012)

Eric_H said:


> Lots of stuff in CMA survives because of the cultural reverence of tradition and is more chaff than wheat when it comes to combat effectiveness.



This has not been my experience.  However, I do believe that when properly trained, the traditional Asian martial arts sometimes take an approach to training that doesn't always mesh well with the Western mindset and mentality.  If that's the case, then it's not a good match for the individual and they would be better off seeking other training.  Traditional martial arts are not for everyone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2012)

FluidSound said:


> After reading all the answers, I'm a little more clear I suppose. I find my instructor to be more than an instructor though. He is almost like a father figure in a way and a friend. He does teach me (mostly me) about the martial aspects of Tai Chi Quan because he knows that it's what I want to learn and even does pushing hands with me often enough. I love Tai Chi Quan and want it to be my main martial art. Though, I think I have decided on this. I will continue to learn Yang Style but I think I'd enjoy Chen style more and will eventually move onto that. I've grown too attached to Taiji Quan to let go of it.
> 
> The reason I choose Chen style is because, Chen style's applications are more based on striking movements rather than pushing and pulling (yang style) and that is how I enjoy to apply things.
> 
> Anyhow, as far as cross training, I'll practice how to box a little through regular application when I get opportunities but will maintain my focus on Tai Chi Quan.



Look at the 13 postures in Yang style, particularly Zhou (elbow) and Kao (shoulder) there are multiple strikes there. Actually there are more strikes in Yang style than most know. Not as many as you would find in Wing Chun or Changquan or Tongbei or Baji, but there are a lot. And Chen is not that different. It is that Yang tends to be a bit more subtle and less obvious. Also both styles use more qinna than many realize too.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> This has not been my experience.  However, I do believe that when properly trained, the traditional Asian martial arts sometimes take an approach to training that doesn't always mesh well with the Western mindset and mentality.  If that's the case, then it's not a good match for the individual and they would be better off seeking other training.  Traditional martial arts are not for everyone.



Exactly, if one actually tries to understand what it is and what it is doing and not change it to match their understanding, it has been my experience that it works rather well. Basically do not over analyze it, do not worry about the degree or angle or weight distribution of a stance and just stand.. dont worry about standing at 45 degrees to the opponent with your weight at 60/40 or  70/30 or 50/50.just throw the darn punchand it all works rather well.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 15, 2012)

Vajramusti said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Agreed. I have had the good fortune of getting private lessons from the great Chen Xiao Wang whenever he visited Arizona. I learned two chen wu shu demo forms frpm Jin heng li a wushu champion - just for fun but did not practice them regularly but kept doing the drills that CXW taught me.I enjoy them immensely. I am however a long standing wing chun stylist and sifu and  wing chun from Master Augustine Fong  remains my main art. I find no conflict in my interests. In my reflexive actions the wing chun will come out but I deeply appreciate the insights into natural motion that both arts provide. Lao Jia is too long for me- so I have been learning the shorter 19 posture form from a female  student of Chen Xiao Wang.She knows chen but was in yang for many years before begiining with CXW. The quality of the instruction and "emptying one's cup"IMO is the key to learning more than one style.



The 19 step is a very good form it has a lot of the key movements found in Laojia. I think the 19 form has some forms that use the left hand which I have heard was because Chen XiaoWang felt Laojia put more emphasis on the right side and he wanted to balance things out. Doing things from the left does make things interesting. Also some of the transitions differ but still pretty cool.  I like Laojia but you are right it is a long repetitive form and single whip and sealing come up the most. I think Xinjia and weapon routines in Chen Taiji are fun, The Jian form requires alot of articulate wrist movements with stretching, twisting, spiraling it is very demanding on my wrist since I have Carpal damage from previous injuries it is for sure not a sword routine to learn with a real live heavy sword but with a light sword till you develop the strength in the wrist IMO.
It would be cool to know who the student of Chen XiaoWang is you train with my teacher and yours most likely know each other as all of Chen XiaoWang generation holders are on his page. Always great to meet another person studying Chen style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 15, 2012)

oaktree said:


> The 19 step is a very good form it has a lot of the key movements found in Laojia. I think the 19 form has some forms that use the left hand which I have heard was because Chen XiaoWang felt Laojia put more emphasis on the right side and he wanted to balance things out. Doing things from the left does make things interesting. Also some of the transitions differ but still pretty cool.  I like Laojia but you are right it is a long repetitive form and single whip and sealing come up the most. I think Xinjia and weapon routines in Chen Taiji are fun, The Jian form requires alot of articulate wrist movements with stretching, twisting, spiraling it is very demanding on my wrist since I have Carpal damage from previous injuries it is for sure not a sword routine to learn with a real live heavy sword but with a light sword till you develop the strength in the wrist IMO.
> It would be cool to know who the student of Chen XiaoWang is you train with my teacher and yours most likely know each other as all of Chen XiaoWang generation holders are on his page. Always great to meet another person studying Chen style.



No no no..the Chen 18 is by FAR superior and...... 1 posture less 

I have not trained with Chen Xiaowang but have always wanted to, I did have a chance to train with Chen Zhanglei and would again if I get the chance.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 15, 2012)

Ya the 18 form does have a good set up all the essentials are there. One of my teacher's teacher said that the first five moves is the essence of Laojia:
1.Open form 2. Pounds mortar 3.lazy tying coat 4. sealing 5.single whip As these movements do repeat often in the form. Six sealing and fourth closing is IMO the core of Laojia because it is also found in transition steps and is a silk reeling exercise in it self. 

I thought the 18 form was created by Chen Zhanglei and 19 is by Chen XiaoWang. I think and I would have to ask my teacher this that Chen XiaoWang created one of the short forms because of his trips teaching and found that people were having issues with learning Laojia. I think it was taking people to long to get it down correctly. 
Anyway the 19 step form was something I was working with because someone I knew was learning it, the transition from Laojia to 19 step is different though. Like some of the things in Laojia has a different transition step then the way 19 step does it, throwing punches and single whips from the left is really strange at first but gives you a new perspective, I guess it is like playing the Yang long form only backwards lol.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 15, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Ya the 18 form does have a good set up all the essentials are there. One of my teacher's teacher said that the first five moves is the essence of Laojia:
> 1.Open form 2. Pounds mortar 3.lazy tying coat 4. sealing 5.single whip As these movements do repeat often in the form. Six sealing and fourth closing is IMO the core of Laojia because it is also found in transition steps and is a silk reeling exercise in it self.
> 
> I thought the 18 form was created by Chen Zhanglei and 19 is by Chen XiaoWang. I think and I would have to ask my teacher this that Chen XiaoWang created one of the short forms because of his trips teaching and found that people were having issues with learning Laojia. I think it was taking people to long to get it down correctly.
> Anyway the 19 step form was something I was working with because someone I knew was learning it, the transition from Laojia to 19 step is different though. Like some of the things in Laojia has a different transition step then the way 19 step does it, throwing punches and single whips from the left is really strange at first but gives you a new perspective, I guess it is like playing the Yang long form only backwards lol.



Chen Zhenglei is the creator of the 18 form

Chen Xiaowang Created the 38 form I believe because he found that people were having issues with learning Laojia Yilu

Chen Xiaowang then created the 19 form because he found that people were having issues with learning the 38


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 17, 2012)

oaktree said:


> The 19 step is a very good form it has a lot of the key movements found in Laojia. I think the 19 form has some forms that use the left hand which I have heard was because Chen XiaoWang felt Laojia put more emphasis on the right side and he wanted to balance things out. Doing things from the left does make things interesting. Also some of the transitions differ but still pretty cool.  I like Laojia but you are right it is a long repetitive form and single whip and sealing come up the most. I think Xinjia and weapon routines in Chen Taiji are fun, The Jian form requires alot of articulate wrist movements with stretching, twisting, spiraling it is very demanding on my wrist since I have Carpal damage from previous injuries it is for sure not a sword routine to learn with a real live heavy sword but with a light sword till you develop the strength in the wrist IMO.
> It would be cool to know who the student of Chen XiaoWang is you train with my teacher and yours most likely know each other as all of Chen XiaoWang generation holders are on his page. Always great to meet another person studying Chen -
> 
> ----style.


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to Oak tree's post...re student of CXW=Betty Dong.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 21, 2013)

Without seeing your instructor in action it is hard to give you very precise advice.  

Also without knowing how well you learn and retain information, and where you are at, also hard to be precise.

So with that in mind, generally you should get a base in something before starting to blend too much.  However, most taiji guys can't fight their way out of a wet paper bag.  It sounds like he does a lot of pushes for apps as many do....well unless he is pushing someone into oncoming traffic, you need some other skill sets.  Just don't do anything that will mal-train your body mechanics. (Avoid any Japanese/Okinawan, Korean systems)

My advice in the immediate future--Learn the 5 Xingyi fists.  They will give you the striking tools, and not F**k up your taiji.  Even if you have to resort to video--Mike Patterson has a few, there are others. 

You might also look into learning some Bagua, just single palm change and circle walking.  Less is more. 

I think learning two Taiji styles at once chen/yang, might just confuse you, particularly if you are doing a lot of form work. You will end up focusing on quantity, not quality, and instead of being good at one, you will suck at two.  

Best,

G


----------

